# Christmas lights used as year round decorations



## hlfireinspector (Feb 28, 2014)

I have a business that uses Christmas Tree lights as a year round decoration. The occupancy is a A-2. The lights were originally attached to the wall with small plastic clips and nails. The lights are held against the wooden wall covering.The lights have been pulled loose in places and they took a office stapler and stapled them back up that resulted in the wires being crushed n places. I found one that had shorted and burned into and I had it unplugged. This is a national chain. Other than Listing of the cord set is there anything to prevent the use of these lights in this manner.


----------



## JBI (Feb 28, 2014)

Not that I'm aware of in the Code.

I'd suggest 'common sense' but that is in short supply these days.


----------



## north star (Feb 28, 2014)

*( ....... )*



Does your Zoning regs. have anything to attention these types

of decorations / advertising ?



*( ....... )*


----------



## rnapier (Feb 28, 2014)

NEC 2011

300.4 Protection Against Physical Damage. Where subject

to physical damage, conductors, raceways, and cables

shall be protected.

You already have proof that the staples cause physical damage

590.3 Time Constraints.

(B) 90 Days. Temporary electric power and lighting installations

shall be permitted for a period not to exceed 90 days

for holiday decorative lighting and similar purposes.

590.5 Listing of Decorative Lighting. Decorative lighting

used for holiday lighting and similar purposes, in accordance

with 590.3(B), shall be listed.

110.3 Examination, Identification, Installation, and Use

of Equipment.

(B) Installation and Use. Listed or labeled equipment

shall be installed and used in accordance with any instructions

included in the listing or labeling.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 28, 2014)

605.1 Abatement of electrical hazards.

Identified electrical hazards shall be abated. Identified hazardous electrical conditions in permanent wiring shall be brought to the attention of the responsible code official. Electrical wiring, devices, appliances and other equipment that is modified or damaged and constitutes an electrical shock or fire hazard shall not be used.

We use this section for decorative lighting

Most Christmas lights are limited to 3 strand being daisy chained together, Are they using extensions chords? 

605.9 Temporary wiring.

Temporary wiring for electrical power and lighting installations is allowed for a period not to exceed 90 days. Temporary wiring methods shall meet the applicable provisions of NFPA 70.

Exception: Temporary wiring for electrical power and lighting installations is allowed during periods of construction, remodeling, repair or demolition of buildings, structures, equipment or similar activities.

605.9.1 Attachment to structures.

Temporary wiring attached to a structure shall be attached in an approved manner.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 28, 2014)

The question IMO is the listing more than anything else.  We tend to think of xmas lights as temp. but why???  If it is used as permanent then Art. 590 would not apply and then art. 400 would come into play.  Rope lights are used all the time as a permanent wiring method even though it is cord and plug but they are listed as a permanent setup.  Not sure of the listing on xmas lights.


----------



## hlfireinspector (Feb 28, 2014)

No. These lights are on the interior of the A-2



			
				north star said:
			
		

> *( ....... )*
> 
> Does your Zoning regs. have anything to attention these types
> 
> ...


----------



## Gregg Harris (Feb 28, 2014)

UL 588

.1 These requirements cover temporary-use, seasonal decorative-lighting products and accessories with a maximum input voltage rating of 120 V to be used in accordance with the National Electrical Code, ANSI/NFPA 70. Temporary-use is considered to be a period of installation and use not exceeding 90 days.



UL 588 coincides with NEC

590.3 Time Constraints.

(B) 90 Days. Temporary electric power and lighting installations

shall be permitted for a period not to exceed 90 days

for holiday decorative lighting and similar purposes.

605.9 Temporary wiring.

Temporary wiring for electrical power and lighting installations is allowed for a period not to exceed 90 days. Temporary wiring methods shall meet the applicable provisions of NFPA 70.


----------



## gfretwell (Feb 28, 2014)

I think that if they are adequately supported and the necessary receptacles are installed to avoid extension cords you will have a hard time making them take the lights down. You did point out inadequate support methods and damaged cords. those are valid violations to cite.

We had the same kinds of problems around here and the various AHJs did seem to crack down on it. I am seeing better installations now.

Personally I think this is more of a problem with the junk that gets listed as much as anything else.  The intended use is scary enough (hanging them on a dead pine tree).


----------



## TimNY (Mar 3, 2014)

Read the tag on every strand next to the plug, "For Temporary (90 days max.) use".  Usually easier to enforce it that way.  Never had an issue after watching them read that.

Tim


----------

